# Late haymaking



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Went by my new orchard grass fields yesterday. mix of 1/3 Tekapo, 2/3 Extend (late mature date) seeded in teff stubble Sept 1 2015. Got three nice cuttings of beautiful hay this year already. Top dressed with 60units N with S after first and second cutting. Dang stuff is thick as all get out, and almost 20 inches tall again. Sure is tempting to cut. Stuffed the genie back in the bottle and tripple wrapped it with Duct tape. NO OCT HAY and I don't make silage so Nov is out also. Too bad, sure looks nice. Step away from the discbine, Rick....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, then about time you mow the weather takes a turn for the worse anyways.

I'm seriously thinking of going back to Purdue's recommendation of quit mowing a month ahead of the historical first killing frost, which here would mean park the mower September 15th. Always used to do that, if we ever took late cuttings it was after a killing frost and it got blown right in the silo. Seemed like hayfields lasted longer as well.

Here it is almost November, still no frost let alone a killing one.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh come on! Can't you find someone to wrap it and sell as balage? Might not be much of a market for that though up your way. I sure can understand the temptation though. We made some great hay last October without much trouble getting it dry. This year has been another story though. Only square baled about half a load and that was plenty. Wrapped everything else.

You might be able to get it dry if you mow after a good killing frost. It is basically freeze dried at that point. We have only had a couple light frosts so far down here.


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

My Dad cut some decent grass/alfalfa mix about 15 years ago about the 2nd week of November... here in Ohio. He made it on a 50 degree windy day right after Thanksgiving (Dec. 1, I believe). It didn't win any awards, but it was sold before it left the field. First time we ever baled in sweatshirts... it's those silly stories you will always remember!


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

No killing frost on the horizon here either. We're around 83 right now and going to be in the 80's through most of next week. No chance of rain well into November also. We haven't had rain in weeks. I think we're at about .3 inches for October


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep....eighties here too....broke a heck of a sweat today. No really cool weather until the middle of November. If it was mine I would lay it down....of course, I have been in severe drought since July and would like to make some more hay.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

as tempting as it is, I made decent money and all premium hay this year. My policy is no October hay. 
we have had one light frost, one killing frost for garden items like beans and tomatoes. grass on the other hand is growing well and we are supposed to get to 80 on sunday, then a shower sunday night. I think I will just let it go to root stock improvement. No one would want to chop except the big dairy here and they won't fool with just 10 ac. The two people that would wrap it I don't want on my property. Too many stories. BTW, I really like the tekapo. Can't remember who, maybe Ralph, but someone else likes it to. Low and bushy, fields I have put it in look really fabulous this fall.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Don't want to scratch the itch, but was around Martinsville VA yesterday and on the way down, a guy was raking, on the way back, round bales setting everywhere. Weather was perfect....


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I was brought up with the old saying .... better get it while it's good... next spring might just bring worse conditions....

Luckily, I was able to put up over a years supply this year just in case the spring comes with not so good hay making times... can always give it to someone in need if I don't use it all...

Chris


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

We quit sept 15 because the ground was so wet and the weather has rained every 2 to 3 days since. We left 4000 bales or more in the field. Watched others hay lay for a week or more bale junk. Time to sit back and wait for next year cutting now is a waste of time for us


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

ok, I admit it, I am a haymaking junkie, about to fall off the wagon. Heavy storm predicted for this Thurs, then a week of dry sunny weather. What's an addict to do when there is enabling like that?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> What's an addict to do when there is enabling like that?


You get the mower dirty again.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If it were me and there was a week of sunny, dry weather I would be cutting it without hesitation. Here I regularly make hay up to the end of October and have made hay into November before. The last week or two of October it gets a little tougher to get it dry with the shorter days and cooler temps but still not too bad. My growing season here is a little longer than yours probably by a week or two but still shouldn't be that much different and with a week of clear weather you should be fine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayman1 said:


> Went by my new orchard grass fields yesterday. mix of 1/3 Tekapo, 2/3 Extend (late mature date) seeded in teff stubble Sept 1 2015. Got three nice cuttings of beautiful hay this year already. Top dressed with 60units N with S after first and second cutting. Dang stuff is thick as all get out, and almost 20 inches tall again. Sure is tempting to cut. Stuffed the genie back in the bottle and tripple wrapped it with Duct tape. NO OCT HAY and I don't make silage so Nov is out also. Too bad, sure looks nice. Step away from the discbine, Rick....


I know, right?
My fields are green, 18" tall and thick, almost no weeds.
Some of my landowners are asking about 3rd cutting! 
Ah the struggles of life in the liberal northeast.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> If it were me and there was a week of sunny, dry weather I would be cutting it without hesitation. Here I regularly make hay up to the end of October and have made hay into November before. The last week or two of October it gets a little tougher to get it dry with the shorter days and cooler temps but still not too bad. My growing season here is a little longer than yours probably by a week or two but still shouldn't be that much different and with a week of clear weather you should be fine.


we are almost 3 weeks different from you in season. the real problem is a week of predicted dry weather almost never occurs. Now, if there was a prediction of showers on day 3 and day 6 and I did not cut, it would almost certainly be dry the whole time, if i cut, then it would rain hard on day 3 and everyone would say, what was he thinking, they predicted rain... I am content to enjoy spitting wood and sitting by the stove with my honey.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Rain..... lol... what's that.. local news claims this has been & continues to be driest on record, ever, and they measure at the little airport west of me and several times during the summer just 8 miles west got good rain and we got none... heck, haven't had a night under 50* yet.... days 80* & sunny .... whoda thunk it...

Chris


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SCtrailrider said:


> Rain..... lol... what's that.. local news claims this has been & continues to be driest on record, ever, and they measure at the little airport west of me and several times during the summer just 8 miles west got good rain and we got none... heck, haven't had a night under 50* yet.... days 80* & sunny .... whoda thunk it...
> 
> Chris


Know the feeling Chris.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Feast or famine around the Country this year. River has been out every single month so far this year (except this month, but it's early). Had 6.3" here about 10 days ago. Rough year to get a window for some and rough year to get hay to grow for others. ...but hey, everyday looking down at the grass instead of looking up at its roots is a good one that the Lord has blessed me with.

73, Mark


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Officially baled hay in November for the first time ever. I never thought I would. It is normally pretty cold and miserable this time of year


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I have seen a fair amount of fresh cut hay the past couple days. I think all for dairy though. Guessing it will be wrapped or chopped.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Could always just cut a few trips around the field instead of the entire field. Just to say you made hay in November. We've baled some in early November before, freeze dried it and it did keep just like any other hay. Have some we'd like to put in as baleage but the ground is completly saturated, its not fun grazing the cows either


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

We have a beautiful stand of alfalfa about to enter the flower stage but I don't dare attempt to cut it. The sixth cutting was made with what was supposed to be three days to dry before predicted rain. The next two days following cutting remained cloudy and alfalfa didn't dry. Then came a 2" rain that pounded the tedded alfalfa to the ground. Within two days it began to turn black and the tedder wouldn't pick it up. The 8-wheel rake picked it up into windrows and we baled it. I test fed two broken bales to the cows and they cleaned it up. The 106 bales are in the barn, but will cut no more this year. Will wait for a hard freeze and then begin feeding bloat guard blocks to 10 bred heifers and 15 yearling heifers. After about three days on bgb I'll fill the heifers on dry hay and turn them into the alfalfa letting them have about one acre at a time.


----------



## Goat Hay (Jan 2, 2016)

Made some hay in central North Carolina today. The temps were in the 70's today but in the 80's the last two days. I finally got the net wrap to work on the 458.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Finally got back to chopping some more silage after last weeks snow delay. It's alfalfa that got seeded in July with some oats and volunteer canola. The field is soft with water sitting in spots I've never seen in the fifteen years we've had it. We've never chopped in November before and are grateful the weather turned around. Haven't had a killing frost even though it was -10*c while we were covered in snow. I feel for you guys that are dry because we were there last year with only 2.5 inches of rain all summer. This year has been fighting mud since June 1st and rain every three days. Got fifty acres done today and 900 more to go. We need two more weeks of dry weather which in central Alberta this time of year would be a miracle.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Well I'm going to try it. Cut 6 acres of new seeding (June) alfalfa today. Is only the 2nd cut cuz was wet. Laid in narrow rows to get as much sun onto ground and plan to ted monday. Supposed to be good for 10 days but might take 14 to dry. You know the rest. Figure we can have fresh bales for Thanksgiving. Planning on small bales. No freezing weather in my part of Wisconsin for a while. Weird.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't know what people are thinking here unless there all gonna wrap it or bale it green and feed it immediately. Some mowed Friday or Saturday, have today and tomorrow, then rain Tuesday, after that no rain but highs won't even be in the 60's.

It's one thing to make hay in November after its good and wilted after a killing frost, but the wife still has flowers in bloom here.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Would you believe the hay was dry today? Had good winds and sun this week and some frost. Nice green color. 
The picture is showing the bales that didn't fit on the load, that and a skunk the made it through the windrower in the rows I dropped on the ground. 
A neighbor has 20 acres laying too. Going to try tomorrow I guess.


----------

